# asian turtle



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i just bought this and it was labled as a asian soft shelled turtle
pic 1


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i think it may be a Amyda cartilaginea but i am not sure
pic 2


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

whoa that turtle looks cool...and so small, how much was he?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

vanz said:


> whoa that turtle looks cool...and so small, how much was he?


 £5.95 or around $8.50 usd
dixon


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2004)

That a great looking turtle. Good luck with it. 
Can they live with fish?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm not too good with this...

Maybe Amyda cartilaginea.... ???

Tell me if anything on this page looks right ...

http://www.chelonia.org/amyda_gallery.htm


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

acestro said:


> I'm not too good with this...
> 
> Maybe Amyda cartilaginea.... ???
> 
> ...


 thats the name i came up with and was also told trionx cartilagineus which looks too be an old name for the Amyda cartilaginea
thanks
dixon


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Cool lookin' turtle Dixon.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Wow, I almost missed this...









Is that the same turtle in both pics dixon?

Belly is red, odd, I have never seen an A. cartilaginea with a red plastron....interesting..were you given any specific locality data with this specimen, or could you get it, It would help tremendously with a positive ID..


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

I have seen these also stated as being Pelodiscus sinensis
Chinese Softshell, truth is, who knows at this time, if you know
speak up!

sure there is some reference somewhere but it will take some work to find,

Asian turtles are in a state of severe peril it would not suprise me if a new species
happens to pop up, populations of the localy common turtles are now so depleated many are being taken now from the more remote areas.

God please, just do not buy asian turtles, try a bit to reduce the marketability
of these animals, pet trade really does not equal the meat trade but it is still
a very large segment of the exports

not saying do not keep your animal, DO KEEP IT,
and if you find anyone who has them also try to arrange to captive breed,
This is where a hobbyist can truly make a difference, More we know, the
better we can understand how to keep the animal around before extinction.
A hobbyist can be invaluable in collecting this information.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

how big do they get?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Wow, I almost missed this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am going to try and get the location data on this turtle as the red belly is misleading with finding the name for this one.
and poly i am going to keep this i am setting up a tank for it now, at the moment it is living in my arowana tank in which it is thriving i may add but i have a 30g free and it is going in that once its cycled.
too tell you the truth i knew nothing of the plight of asain turtle until i did some research when i got it home and poly it is a sad state of affairs the predicament they are in i may go and buy a male and who knows what will happen when they get big and as for that question on size i am not sure until it can be id'd properly a quess would be @ 24'' but some dont grow to that size and some get bigger but it does take a while or so i have read.
as for the name Pelodiscus sinensis it could also be one of these but once i get the info i need i will look into it more.
the lfs has around 50 or so of these and the one i have looks to be a female i think innes was after one he should get a male and maybe we could breed them in the future plus it saves me from getting another.
the dealer did tell me that the only box that was checked was the one marked turtles when it left singapore but they did let it through i did check on the net and some of these types of turtles are truly endangered even more so that the asian aro as the captive bred are bred for food and not the aqaurium trade as poly mentioned.
i will keep you all posted as to what info i can get if any
and to answer another question it is the same turtle in the pics heres another.
dixon


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

another


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i love turtles


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Death in # said:


> dam i love turtles


 and now so do i
i just fell in love with this little one and i bought it for my daughter but i will look after it

dixon


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> and if you find anyone who has them also try to arrange to captive breed,
> This is where a hobbyist can truly make a difference,


I second this, it also sells better when you say you're selling captive bred animals (no parasites, etc.). A lot of Asia, China in particular, is selling tons of turtles and other wildlife. Sadly, they're selling a lot else as well, cultural things, fossils, etc. Big time of change for the Far East... Worst of all is probably that whole Yangtse river situation, but I digress.....

Good luck with your turtle!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Oh please do not get me started on the Yangtze problem, I will go off for months, droning dribble about A. sinensis...


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

ARen't there any chinese snapping turtles?


----------

